# Spider



## hockeyandhunting (Nov 26, 2007)

Anyone know what kind of spider this is? We found it up at Cascade springs in the restrooms at the upper parking lot. It was about 6 inches in diameter.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Tyranchula(sp)
I killed one in Morgan in a dry farm a few years ago that crawled across my foot in a blind. _/O


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, Tarantula. They are actually quite friendly.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

legacy said:


> Yeah, Tarantula. They are actually quite friendly.


Yep, agreed.


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

ditto


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> legacy wrote:
> Yeah, Tarantula. They are actually quite friendly.
> 
> Yep, agreed


To heck with that, the only good spider is a dead spider!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Tarantula, I found one on the west side of utah lake last year.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

You know how when you scratch a dog in the right place their leg starts to kick/scratch? A couple of years ago we were bowhunting and came up on a Tarantula on a trail. I reached down to pet him and he kind of nuzzled up to my hand. As I ran my finger across his back, one of his legs started to kick/scratch just like a dogs does. It seemed almost uncontrollable, but I could tell he was enjoying the rub!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

They do that to flick small hairs off of there abdomen that irretate predators.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wolf spiders get pretty **** big too. I've seen them up to 4" in diameter.


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If it was under the restroom it only got that big by eating testicles and hanging junk.

Man I hate out door restrooms every time I look in the hole I see a black widow or some other gross spider.

I did a job in California and saw a video during a safety meeting of a guys nob that had been bitten by a spider while defecating in a blue porta pooper. :shock: ya they had to remove most of his nob so after that i always hold it or go out side under a shady tree.


----------

